# Do bird Auctions still exist?



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Just a general question?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

depends what kind of bird you mean. i dont know about 'fancy' (parrots, cockatoos and so on) bird auctions, but poultry auctions still happen all over the country : victory:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

ages ago, and I'm talking 15 years ago my grandad used to breed his Love Birds, Canaries and Cockatiels and sell them at auctions and I used to go with my mum and him; we picked up a Indian Ring Neck and a few budgies. 

I was just curious to see if they still exist, because my mum and me were getting all nostalgic and she then mentioned that RSPCA banned them or something; I always though the birds seemed healthy, but I guess they know what they are doing....most of the time.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

im not sure about specific auctions for those, sorry.

they sell fancy birds (and pretty much everything else) here though Auction Mart - Clitheroe for Fur n Feather, Caged Birds, Poultry, Waterfowl,Timber, Modern Furniture and General Auction, Lancashire and North West / North East England : victory:


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

RSPCA cant ban anything they have no powers at all


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

miss_ferret said:


> im not sure about specific auctions for those, sorry.
> 
> they sell fancy birds (and pretty much everything else) here though Auction Mart - Clitheroe for Fur n Feather, Caged Birds, Poultry, Waterfowl,Timber, Modern Furniture and General Auction, Lancashire and North West / North East England : victory:


I used to go to Clitheroe auctions when I was a little girl with my mum I would always be aloud to spend £5 on something when I was there. It was usually a pet, I had about 20 birds and 3 rabbits and 2 guinea pigs. I even got a lamb once with some help from mum he only had three legs.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Trixtabella said:


> I used to go to Clitheroe auctions when I was a little girl with my mum I would always be aloud to spend £5 on something when I was there. It was usually a pet, I had about 20 birds and 3 rabbits and 2 guinea pigs. I even got a lamb once with some help from mum he only had three legs.


A 3 legged lamb? Oh my gosh <3 that's so adorable!


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> A 3 legged lamb? Oh my gosh <3 that's so adorable!


Yea he got a bit too big for his boots and would chase the horses the spoilt bratts in the end we gave him to the farm next to ours and he was used for tupping or stud sheep if you will lol.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I go to one every week it as love birds, canaries, all kinds of aviary birds, british finches sometimes, owls sometimes, chickens, ducks, geese, turkey, and then furry animal, rabbits, guinea pigs ferrets ect.


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

Bird auctions do still exist!

What part of the country are you located in? Will try to point you in the direction of bird (as opposed to fur & general) auctions in your area.

There are also Bird Sales Days - Stafford, Carlisle, Newark etc - where keepers take table space and sell their surplus.

The RSPCA and animal activists are always trying to stop them - so far unsuccessfully, thank God!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes there are sales days and auctions all over the coutry still! These sales days are really good now! Good quality homebred birds and all the equipment required.

My **** are 

Ash, near guildford. Once a month
Bramshall near Southampton. Once a month
Woking, once a month.
West grinstead, once a year.

There is also one in Maidstone and in surrey that I know off. Loads north or the Thames, I know that there is one close to Goole once a month.

Check out cage and Avairy birds paper every week and websites like feathered flyer3, bird trek and bird finder. Most advertise in these.

God luck

John


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

duffey said:


> Bird auctions do still exist!
> 
> What part of the country are you located in? Will try to point you in the direction of bird (as opposed to fur & general) auctions in your area.
> 
> ...


I live in Harpenden, Hertfordshire.

So, any in Beds, Herts and Bucks, maybe London? Although that would mean going by train and if I bought anything I'm not sure the other passengers would be too pleased


----------



## kingbuxton13 (May 16, 2011)

Are there any based around North Wales?

Do they sell actual birds?


----------

